# The best picture of Nutmeg ever!



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

She looks so alarmed! I love her so much! My friend took this when we were out of town and I laugh every time I see it. She makes this expression about 100 times a day. 

Sorry for using an attachment, I'm on Eric's MAC because my computer is broken and I don't know how to work the freaking thing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL!! She is so adorable!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Don't tell her that, then she will tell me she deserves more things because she is cute.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She does.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Come see my apartment and tell me they need new stuff!! They are so spoiled, every room is devoted to them.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is such a funny expresion. I bet she is a lot of fun.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Want her?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think you could handle her. MowMow is too well behaved. Nutmeg is a dangerous animal.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think the two of them living under the same roof would be interesting. They would be plotting to takeover the world.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

They would destroy the world. I would like to see them cuddle though.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Nutmeg is so adorable! I love her little face!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's very "dramatic kitty" like you see on YouTube! What a cutie.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

She looks like she is in shock. What was she looking at when this pic was taken???


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

hahahaha! priceless! 
ditto your comment re: MAC's!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Dramatic kitty is dramatic


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

She probably wasn't looking at anything. She just stares like that.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

LOL! I love that pic so much! Btw, Nutmeg is gorgeous <3


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

She has a flair for the dramatic, huh?


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Aww pretty girl! Reminds me of Apple's "OMG SCARY MONSTER" look that she gave the roommate I had last fall. A sweet little nose like that definitely deserves another toy.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I cracked up laughing so hard, I nearly wet myself! LOL!
Her and Sinatra are the funniest things!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

They are ridiculous, you are correct. I seriously don't know what is wrong with her, but I love her just the same.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

You should be a very proud cat-mum to a hilarious cat....


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha.. Don't worry.. my friends cat Saki is a mean and active one too. XD

Cute


----------

